# London, Ontario and area



## Kwalish Kid (Apr 12, 2002)

And so, another academic year draws to a close.

Should we have a London area get together?

PS. I think Red Baron sent me an email a long time ago, but it came at a bad time and I lost it. Sorry!


----------



## Various Dragonalia (Jun 27, 2004)

Are there still players in London Ontario Looking for games or gamers?


----------

